# MS Wireless Intelli Explorer [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe einen Wunsch, ich möchte meine MS Wireless Intelli Explorer noch etwas weiter ausbauen.

Die Mouse funktioniert unter der derzeitigen Konfiguration einwandfrei.

Mir fehlen allerdings die Vorwärts- und Rückwärtstasten am Daumen, die ich immer sehr praktisch fand.

Es handelt sich bei dem (fast schon betagten Modell) um die erste (silberne) Ausgabe mit 6 "Tasten":

Links, Rad, Radklick, Rechts, Daumenvor und Daumenzurück.

Sie ist per USB angeschlossen.

Die xorg.conf dazu sieht so aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"  "IMPS/2"

        Option "Device"  "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

    Option "Resolution" "256"

    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

    Option "SampleRate" "150"

EndSection
```

Fehlt mir da etwas?

Habe schon mal mit imwheel was angefangen, fehlt mir aber noch info zu.

Kernel ist 2.6.15-r1

Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Tue Mar 21, 2006 8:55 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

also ich komme mit meiner MS Intelli Explorer v1 (die gaaaanz alte silberne) mit 7 Tasten so zurecht

~/.fluxbox/startup

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Buttons"       "7"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

        Option          "Resolution"    "1200"

EndSection

```

kein imwheel usw. nötig

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> also ich komme mit meiner MS Intelli Explorer v1 (die gaaaanz alte silberne) mit 7 Tasten so zurecht
> 
> ~/.fluxbox/startup
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich glaube ich habe auch die gaaanz alte silberne. Aber was wir als die 7. Taste deklariert?

Ich kann an der nur 6 Zählen. Oder wird die optische Diode auch als Taste gezählt?

Wo setze ich den xmodmap -e Eintrag bei KDE bzw. Xorg ein?

Dann würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren.

Alexi-5000

----------

## think4urs11

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Ich glaube ich habe auch die gaaanz alte silberne. Aber was wir als die 7. Taste deklariert?
> 
> Ich kann an der nur 6 Zählen. Oder wird die optische Diode auch als Taste gezählt?
> 
> Wo setze ich den xmodmap -e Eintrag bei KDE bzw. Xorg ein?
> ...

 

Zum Testen kannst du den xmodmap auch mal einfach so von Hand aus einer Konsole starten.

Wenn es funktioniert irgendwo rein was KDE automatisch startet - ich nix KDE ich nix Ahnung  :Wink: 

Die Tasten sind

1 links

2 rechts

3 Radclick aka mittlere Taste

4 Daumen vor

5 Daumen rück

6 Rad hoch

7 Rad runter

Die Reihenfolge kannst du mittels der xorg.conf/xmodmap beeinflußen.

So wie ich es eingestellt habe funktioniert das Rad zum rauf/runterscrollen und die Daumentasten (z.B. in Firefox) zum vor/zurückblättern.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   Ich glaube ich habe auch die gaaanz alte silberne. Aber was wir als die 7. Taste deklariert?
> 
> Ich kann an der nur 6 Zählen. Oder wird die optische Diode auch als Taste gezählt?
> 
> Wo setze ich den xmodmap -e Eintrag bei KDE bzw. Xorg ein?
> ...

 

Ja, die Einträge funktionieren sowohl in der xorg.conf als auch der xmod Eintrag.

Aaaber die Daumentasten sind noch ohne funktion (zumindest bei Konqueror)

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Weiss jemand,

wo ich den Eintrag

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
```

eintrage?

Bitte die volle Pfadangabe, und nicht mit Tilde oder ähnlich abgekürzt sonst muss ich wieder

3 Eiszeiten und 4 Urknalle raten. Ich kenne nämlich Ort Lage von Directorys und Files nicht,

da ich noch am Lernen bin was Linux angeht.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Silenzium

Schreibe...

```
pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
```

...in "/etc/X11/Xmodmap", um es systemweit festzulegen.

...in "~/.Xmodmap" ("~" ist die Abkürzung für dein Home-Verzeichnis, also "/home/[User]/.Xmodmap"), um es nur für den einen Benutzer festzulegen.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Silenzium wrote:*   

> Schreibe...
> 
> ```
> pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, aber wenn es die Datei Xmodmap in dem Verzeichnis /etc/X11/ nicht gibt, macht es dann Sinn, sie anzulegen oder

habe ich bei der Aufsetzung des Systems was vergessen?

Alexi-5000

----------

## Silenzium

Kannst sie ruhig anlegen.

Leere Dateien werden oft bei der Installation nicht erzeugt, von daher existier sie auch nicht.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Silenzium wrote:*   

> Kannst sie ruhig anlegen.
> 
> Leere Dateien werden oft bei der Installation nicht erzeugt, von daher existier sie auch nicht.

 

Hm, schade, das Anlegen der Datei mit den obigen Einträgen hat keine Veränderung gebracht.

Beim Booten und starten von X sind ein paar Tasten vertauscht, so dass ich den Befehl über die

Konsole eingeben muss.

Der Eintrag muss bestimmt woanders hin.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Silenzium

Also bei mir funktioniert es mit folgenden Einstellungen, mit einer normalen IntelliMouse Explorer (hat halt aber kein horizontales Scrollen). Zu Hause habe ich auch eine Wireless IntelliMouse Explorere, die funktioniert mit den gleichen Einstellungen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Buttons"       "7"     # Enabling the extra buttons

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"   # Maping wheel scrolling events to mouse buttons 6 & 7

                                                # PLUS xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

EndSection

```

/etc/X11/Xmodmap

```
pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
```

Nachtrag:

Hast du denn mal

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

ausgeführt und getestet, ob es klappt?

Ansonsten bastel dir das Kommando irgendwo in dein Autostart-Verzeichnis, glaube bei KDE ist es irgendwas mit ~/.kde/Autostart.

Dort könntest du ein Shell-Script à la

```
#!/bin/sh

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

anlegen. Kannst es ja xmodmap nennen, der wie es dir gerade gefällt.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Silenzium wrote:*   

> Also bei mir funktioniert es mit folgenden Einstellungen, mit einer normalen IntelliMouse Explorer (hat halt aber kein horizontales Scrollen). Zu Hause habe ich auch eine Wireless IntelliMouse Explorere, die funktioniert mit den gleichen Einstellungen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, auf der Konsole funktioniert der Befehl, dann sind die Tasten korrekt, nur die Daumentasten sind immer noch tot.

Ist übrigens wie oben schon erwähnt auch ne alte Intelli ohne horizontal Scrolling (Dann wären es 9 Tasten).

Der Rest funktioniert nicht. Schade.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Mensch, dass kann doch nicht sein, dass all diese ganzen Tipps und Postings, die ich schon las,

nicht dazu führen, dass meine Maus korrekt läuft.

Wenn ich

```
lsusb
```

eingebe kommt doch als Ausgabe

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:0004 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 895c

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 6666:0667 Prototype product Vendor ID Smart Joy PSX, PS-PC Smart JoyPad

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 040b:6533 Weltrend Semiconductor

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:0059 Microsoft Corp. Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Da steht doch drin, dass sie perfekt erkannt wird.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem schon mal vor Jahren, als ich mein Gentoo dann von Grund auf

selber machen wollte, bin ich bis heute noch keinen Schritt weiter.

Hier nochmal der jetzige Part meine xorg.conf dazu

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"  "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option "Device"  "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "Buttons" "7"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

        Option "Resolution" "1200"

EndSection
```

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hallo alle zusammen,

könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich den Eintrag

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
```

einstelle, damit er beim Hochfahren automatisch aktiviert wird?

Den brauche ich unbedingt, um meine Maus halbwegs anständig nutzen zu können.

Danke, Alexi-5000

----------

## franzf

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich den Eintrag
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
nano -w ~/.kde/Autostart/startMouse
```

Das öffnet dir den Nano-Konsolen-Editor.

Da tippste dann ein 

```
#!/bin/bash

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
```

machst

```
[ctrl+x] -> [y] -> [Enter]
```

KDE neu starten

Dann wird dein Script ausgeführt.

Das musste natürlich nicht startMouse nennen, jeder Name tuts.

Du kannst natürlich auch deinen Lieblings-Editor verwenden. Bleibt dir überlassen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich den Eintrag
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, danke aber das funktioniert nicht.

Alles was passiert ist, das sich mit KWrite ein Editor File beim starten öffnet mit der entsprechend eingegebenen

Zeile

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Dies soll kein "Bump-Post" sein, sondern weitere Infos bringen.

Ein:

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

gibt übrigens an entsprechender Stelle aus:

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=0059 Version=000e

N: Name="Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Intellimouse Explorer® 1.0A"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

H: Handlers=mouse0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Also folgender Eintrag:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"  "IMPS/2"

#       Option "Protocol"  "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option "Device"  "/dev/psaux"

#       Option "Device"  "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "Buttons" "7"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option "Resolution" "1200"

EndSection
```

In der /etc/X11/xorg.conf hat zumindest schon mal dazu beigetragen, dass ich kein xmodmap mehr manuell eingeben muss.

Aber die Daumen Buttons hat noch keiner geschafft. Der Jackpott ist also noch offen  :Smile: 

Alexi-5000

----------

## franzf

Sorry, hab noch vergessen dass du das Script als ausführbar kennzeichnen musst.

Entweder du gehst mit dem Konqueror ins verzeichnis, rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Eigensachaften und unter Berechtigungen da ein häkchen bei "ausführen" hinmachst.

Oder (schneller) auf der Konsole:

```
chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/startMouse
```

Dann klappt das.l

Aber nur wenn du Kde startest  :Wink: 

Mit Gnome/IceWM/etc. geht das dann sicher nicht  :Wink: 

Greez Franz

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Sorry, hab noch vergessen dass du das Script als ausführbar kennzeichnen musst.
> 
> Entweder du gehst mit dem Konqueror ins verzeichnis, rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Eigensachaften und unter Berechtigungen da ein häkchen bei "ausführen" hinmachst.
> 
> Oder (schneller) auf der Konsole:
> ...

 

Mhm, ich glaube, ich brauche das Skript nicht mehr.

Ich warte nur noch auf den finalen Hinweis, die Daumenbuttons (womit ich diesen Thread ja auch begonnen hatte)

korrekt nutzen zu können. Das

```
Option "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"
```

ist mir keine Hilfe und möchte ich weiterhin vermeiden, das es meine Arbeit nur kompliziert statt zu helfen.

Ich habe dort jetzt wieder

```
Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
```

eingetragen.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Also ich habe meine Maus tatsächlich zum Laufen bekommen.

Mit einem Howto aus den Untiefen des WWW hats geklapt.

Aaaber ich bekomme es immer noch nicht hin, das der Eintrag

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

Beim Starten von KDE ausgeführt wird!

Ich muss das immer aus einer Konsole manuell machen. Das ist echt unpraktisch.

Ich habe den Eintrag in die /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc geschrieben, ich habe den Eintrag in

/etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.4 geschrieben und ich habe ein

/etc/X11/Xmodmap Skript angelegt, wie es ein User oben angesagt hatte.

Keines hat erfolg gebracht. Der Eintrag muss einfach woanders hin, aber wo?

Alexi-5000

----------

## klemi

Hi,

ich hatte gestern auch das Problem.

Schreibe es in .bashrc in deinem Home-Verzeichnis. Hat bei mir geklappt.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte gestern auch das Problem.
> 
> Schreibe es in .bashrc in deinem Home-Verzeichnis. Hat bei mir geklappt.
> ...

 

Ja, dem ich auf der Spur.

Aber könntest Du mir wohl bitte noch den kompletten Pfad geben?

Ich weiss die Linux Datei- und Pfadstruktur leider noch nicht so auswendig.

Danke Alexi-5000

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

>  *klemi wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> ich hatte gestern auch das Problem.
> 
> Schreibe es in .bashrc in deinem Home-Verzeichnis. Hat bei mir geklappt.
> ...

 

Was verstehst du an .bashrc in deinem Home-Verzeichnis nicht?

Vielleicht wäre jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt dich mal an die Linux Filesystem Hierarchy drann zu machen. Da wird dir erklärt was wo ist und warum es da ist.

Gruss STiGMaTa

----------

## ibert

```
~/.bashrc
```

ibert

----------

## klemi

In deinem Home-Verzeichnis ist das eine "versteckte" Datei mit einem Punkt (.) davor.

gvim /home/username/.bashrc

Damit öffnest Du die Deitei. In der stehen Scripte. Füge am besten ziemlich oben den oben zitierten Befehl xmodemap......ein.

(gvim ist mein Editor - kannst auch jeden anderen nehmen).

Die Datei ist bereits aus ausführbar deklariert.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ja, danke habs dann auch gefunden.

Aber es funktioniert nicht.

Wo finde ich denn die Datei /kde/Autostart ?

Alexi-5000

----------

## klemi

bei mir sieht die .bashrc so aus (Auszug):

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/skel/.bashrc:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/skel/.bashrc,v 1.8 2003/02/28 15:45:35 azarah Exp $
> 
> # This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup.  This
> ...

 

Muß eigentlich funktionieren. Ist aber bei mir ne Razer Copperhead

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *klemi wrote:*   

> bei mir sieht die .bashrc so aus (Auszug):
> 
>  *Quote:*   # /etc/skel/.bashrc:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/skel/.bashrc,v 1.8 2003/02/28 15:45:35 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

Ja Du hast recht, es funktioniert. Das ist ja klasse.

Ein langer Kampf geht zu ende.

Allerdings bekomme ich das bei Konqueror nicht hin, nur bei Firefox.

Naja, das bekomme ich auch noch hin.

Danke an Alle - Alexi-5000

----------

## ibert

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Ja, danke habs dann auch gefunden.
> 
> Aber es funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Wo finde ich denn die Datei /kde/Autostart ?
> ...

 

Also generell würd ich einmal eine Suchfunktion am Computer benutzen. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten Dateien zu lokalisieren. Eine Frage ins Forum ist wohl eher eine schlechte Variante.

Nach einer Datei "Autostart" in home Verzeichnissen würde ich so suchen:

```
locate Autostart | grep home
```

ibert

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ja natürlich.

Da habe ich schon Linux in Nutshell und finds nicht. Asche auf mein Haupt.

Vielen Dank Alexi-5000

----------

